# Speedster S50



## Jeremy1080 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just want everybody to know that the speedster frame group is subjected to cracks. I bought the S50,put 410 miles on it and the head tube cracked. After looking around online it seems that i'm not the only one having these problems. Now, i liked the way my bike looked, but now they are replacing it with a S10 frame (all white). I don't like the way it looks, i've been trying to get my LBS to talk to the warranty guy and he says(LBS guy) that it looks like nothing can be done .


----------



## re-cyclist (Sep 12, 2008)

*? location*

Where, exactly, did your head tube crack? I became aware of this issue the other day when I was questioning why the '08 and '09 Speedster frames lack a visible weld at the head tube junctions, while the '10 Speedster frames have a traditional weld between the head tube and the down and top tubes. I have a little less than 1K miles on my Speedster S30 and my head tube looks fine, but I'm curious about where the weak spot tends to be.


----------



## Jeremy1080 (Apr 13, 2009)

On both the right and left side.
https://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4343/leftq.png
https://img17.imageshack.us/img17/8152/rightbf.png

Horrible pictures i know

I also have resolved my issue with scott and i am very happy with the way it turned out. They took the s10 back and replaced the frame with a 2009 CR1 Pro, just had to pay the difference. ($325) But I had to write Scott M. to get anything done.


----------

